# West Branch Ice Fishing



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone here ever make a trip to West branch on the ice?? I'm thinking about going for Muskie and panfish.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I haven't ice fished WB for a cocuple years now. I don't have the ice gear for muskie but have a ton of walleye and crappie spots. Most are a heck of a walk but a couple are a short jaunt from a shore parking area.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

JRBASSER said:


> Anyone here ever make a trip to West branch on the ice?? I'm thinking about going for Muskie and panfish.



Yes. Have caught a few walleye thru the ice at WB. An occasional pike is taken there also. Haven't heard of any musky being taken thru the ice but sure it can happen-prob. on a tipup(which will prob. kill the fish from deep hooking!) in any case, study lake maps to find an accessible area to fish.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I lost a Muskie there at the hole once while jigging a Castmaster.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Come and join everyone for the West Branch ice fishing tournament being held this Sunday Feb. 8th. All rules are posted on the IFO website, sign in will be at 6am at:

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7231 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

John Boat & myself about 7 yrs. ago & we were fishing at the Camp area point near the Porter rd. road bed,,across from Silver Creek & John landed a 40"+ Musky through the ice!! Whaler,,You were there in that same spot a few days earlier.. The ice was crystal clear & we could see right through it,, while that Musky was avoiding that 8"hole!! It took a few moments to get it on ice,,& then returned.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## walleye wrangler2 (Jan 15, 2015)

i spent tuesday afternoon at the dam marked fish but no takers moved all through the water coloum, fished today of the old road bed on the rocksprings side till dark got 1 gill on a vibie and hooked a crappie as well, alot of big marks and they would come up but none would comit.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm going to head out there tomorrow after work. I'll be at the lake around 4 if anyone wants to meet up. I'm not familiar with the lake during the winter at all so I'm going to go to Mark's b&t to pick up some minnows and hopefully get pointed in the right direction. Probably on the shallow side but that could easily change.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> I'm going to head out there tomorrow after work. I'll be at the lake around 4 if anyone wants to meet up. I'm not familiar with the lake during the winter at all so I'm going to go to Mark's b&t to pick up some minnows and hopefully get pointed in the right direction. Probably on the shallow side but that could easily change.



How'd that work out for you?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Didn't make it. There's a tournament there today I think. Hopefully we'll get some reports on it. I don't know where to start out there


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Check a depth map of the lake. Same lake as open water season. Just fish the bars and humps. Usually, the fish move up in the evening to forage. Blade baits, minnow tipped jigging spoons will catch just about everything out there big enough to take home. Just remember, WB now has a 15" size limit on walleye(finally)!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Will the tournament results be posted here or anywhere else? Just curious about how it went.


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

Some small crappie. Pulled some fish off the bottom but could not buy a bite.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Sonar, I haven't been out for awhile due to a service engine light coming on in my truck. My local mechanics thought they found the problem but what they did only cured part of it. Now they are doing more on it. In the meantime being that my truck has 180,000 miles on it and my wife was hounding me to buy a new one I did. I ordered a new cap for it today and am getting the bug to go fishing again.
Since I haven't been there for awhile I may try West Branch the home of the Whoppers !


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

What part of the lake do you guys fish


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

My buddy has fished west branch 3 days out of the last 6 and hasn't caught a fish! Lol he is trying for walleye... Trying a different spot tomorrow but sticking it out on west branch!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

The results of the panfish tourney were sparse. 
I heard from everyone at the weigh-in that West Branch is tough to icefish.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Me and a buddy do really good on crappie out there! But we like to try for walleye! Haven't figured a great spot for them yet!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

That's what I've heard. I'm reluctant to try it because I've had a great time on nimisilla. Nothing amazing but enough sizeable fish and mostly 3 species days that it's hard to go anywhere else. Even tho I'm much closer to Westbranch than nimi.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey jiggin',

The walleye in WB are really on the move. I've caught one in several spots then never caught another one in those spots in years. 
I don't think there is a sweet spot for walleyes in WB. One because their numbers are too low and two, they are always on the move.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Lewzer those are about the same results that we have found out there! Last year I caught one and lost three at the hole one morning and thought we hit the jackpot! One i caught was 21 inches and one I lost was huge and the other two were just as big as the one I caught! Fished it three more times in the same spot with a couple dinks to show for it! Just too hard to find a consistent walleye bite out there! Not to mention our weather patterns are on about a 3 day cycle if we are lucky which shuts fish down too!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Just talked to the ranger at the Army Corp of Engineers, called the office number. You CAN take atv's and sleds out on the ice. They recommend staying with in 100ft of shore for safety reasons but would not make you leave if out further. Just covering themselves is alll, can't blame them. They said with the upcoming temp fluctuations, it would be wise to stay within 100 ft of shore. This could be the game changer on this lake.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Folks,

STRONGPERSUADER spoke to me earlier and I was wrong. I was going by what was said in a conversation with the State Park once. I checked with Brian Andrews, Law Enforcement Manager, and received the following reply:

"We only allow handicapped persons using [snowmobiles, ATV's] as mobility devices for the purpose of accessing lake for ice fishing. ADA law takes precedence over park rules prohibiting. No joy riding, no passengers, only for mobility and operator assumes all responsibility for ice conditions. ATV's and Snowmobiles must be registered."

I apologize for my error regarding this. 

RangerJulie


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

That GOOD TO KNOW,,STRONG-.!! & YES it is a "Game Changer"!! Thanks for that info!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<---- AHHHH !! Rangerjulie,,So,,that is a NO for Non-handicapped operators??


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

sonar said:


> That GOOD TO KNOW,,STRONG-.!! & YES it is a "Game Changer"!! Thanks for that info!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<---- AHHHH !! Rangerjulie,,So,,that is a NO for Non-handicapped operators??


Yes, sorry Sonar.

RJ


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Well,,That's the way it goes!! TOO BAD!! & Thank You Rangerjulie!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

How bout this can I take this out there!! Be a game changer for sure can I can I.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=274691


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for he clarification rangerjulie! We appreciate it!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Tell Brian Andrews ill take him ice fishing on West Branch. Ill bring everything. Shanty, vex, camera, power auger, grill for cooking a great lunch on the ice ! All this for free, no charge ! But he's pulling it out and back. Why the state permits either unlimited horsepower or 250 hp limits in the summer time for boats on some of these lakes, but CHANGES THE RULES in the winter is unbelievable. West Branch is a great lake but its simply to big to ice fish without a machine. Ranger Julie, who is in charge of this policy ? Is it a commitee of some sort ? Please excuse my frustrations RG, they're not directed at you but at the system. Lovin

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Most large lakes are this way excluding Erie. I don't agree with it either, BUT...we all know that there would be more deaths from ignorance and stupidity. A-holes doing doughnuts and 70mph weaving through shanties... the only way it would work is if the lakes were heavily patrolled to keep the idiots out. By idiots I don't mean the quads and sleds with shanties behind them I mean the pleasure "boaters and jet sleds". Believe me, I would love to tie my shanty to the back of my quad instead of the back of my back!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I have heard from friends who've ice fished there and drilled a hole at times and found an air gap between the water level and the underside of the ice due to drawdown. I can't argue with that, or if there are a lot of underground springs maybe, or the natural currents in the lake thin out the ice in main places?

Does anyone know the actual state reasoning?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Not buying that. Ive not seen one ranger "on the ice" at Erie this year or last. But, lets take the portage lakes full of bars, and allow snowmobiles. Just doesnt make sense. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

So here's a good idea. If snowmobiles are permitted for handicapped people how about handicapped and fishing only. Honestly though, to totally shut West Branch off which is basically what this policy is doing goes against what the state parks are supposed to be about. For the recreation and enjoyment of everyone. I hate how safety is a convenient excuse to not allow something. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I know,I know, I know... I totally agree lovin life. Milton, ladue, Berlin, pymi, so on and so on. When I said excluding Erie I meant it's about the only place you can drag your shanty around the easy way.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I kinda like it the way it is! I think quads and sleds would ruin it. Don't get me wrong I would love to drive my quad to my honey hole and not have to "work" for it! But at the same time that's what makes it rewarding! I spend a lot of time fishing mosquito west branch and Berlin! Most of the spots I have done well is a long freaking walk! I think its that way because other people don't want to go that far or try somewhere different! Or its just a good spot! If you could drive on these lakes people would just drive around until they saw a bunch of fish sitting next to somebody and then they would drill 10 ft from ya! I guess if you want to drive on the hard water go to Erie or portage lakes! I heard people were taking jeeps and trucks on portage!


----------

